# tobacco power



## fishfryer (Mar 26, 2011)

As I was watching "True Grit" this afternoon for the umpteenth time,I was reminded of an old home remedy.When Rooster put that chaw of tobacco on Mattie Ross's snake bite,it reminded me of something my Grandmother did to me once.After throwing numerous rocks at a waspnest,they must have ran out of patience, and one stung me in the ear. When I reported my discomfort to my Grandmother she filled my ear(the site of said sting)with a big wad of saliva enriched snuff.The cure was effected in a few minutes,but the snuff looked a little unsightly in my ear.Does anyone else remember using tobacco to "draw out poison"?


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Mar 26, 2011)

ive heard that for years but never had it used on me. must have some truth to it since it worked for you and just about everybody knows about it.


----------



## fishtail (Mar 26, 2011)

It does work on Wasps, Bee's, Hornets, etc. 
Don't know about snakes.
Basically it deadens (or tenderizes) the area but also allows the fluid to be drawn into the Tobacco, regardless if it's regular chew or smokeless type.


----------



## rider1009 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have used tobacco for years on bee stings. What is really funny is when my 18 year old daughter got sting, she ran into the house screaming for me to put my dip on her hand. Granted anytime else, she swears it is the grossest thing in the world besides gutting a hog.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 26, 2011)

rider1009 said:


> I have used tobacco for years on bee stings. What is really funny is when my 18 year old daughter got sting, she ran into the house screaming for me to put my dip on her hand. Granted anytime else, she swears it is the grossest thing in the world besides gutting a hog.



 Does she help with the hog? Here's a pic of Samantha showin' th' boys how it's _done_ at the south Ga. youth squirrel hunt.She says she gets teased by the "mean girls" at school 'cause she's a redneck!


I remember as a kid,taking tobacco out of a cigarette and wetting it to put on a sting.Worked purty good!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep, been using tobacco on bee stings all my life, and it works. My grandpa was the one who taught me about it. A big wad of Copenhagen on a bee sting will take a lot of the sting and swelling out of it.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 26, 2011)

*They sure can cure bee bites*

if they don't terminate you from cancer, first.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 26, 2011)

Stings yes , snakes no!


----------



## rider1009 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cracker, I have two girls 23 and 17 and both will help process the hog but they will not be around when it comes to gutting one.


----------



## caveman168 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have used it in the past, the problem is that hardly anyone smokes or chews anymore. I guess thats not really a bad thing though. Bleach works better than tobacco, try it next time you get stung, I think you will be surprised. it stops the pain almost immediatley.


----------



## Son (Mar 27, 2011)

I use campho phenique, spelling could be right or wrong. Works


----------



## jcinpc (Mar 27, 2011)

I have used that alot in the past when I didnt have any good clay handy. If your out and about and find a area of good clay from the river or where ever save you some, that works better than anything else. It dries up the puss/poison too as it dries. 
My 3 year old stepped in a fire ant bed and was frozen in fear as they tore her up. My oldest girl ran into my shop and got the clay I had right away, I added a little water to it and pasted it all over her foot area. She stopped the crying soon after and when I washed the clay off a few hours later not a bump on it.


----------



## stick_slinger (Mar 28, 2011)

yup done it a time or 2 myself.. stuff works..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2011)

I had Prince Albert and Carter Hall put on many a bug sting. A lot of the old folks who worked the baccer fields with us made their chilluns swaller a dip of snuff purty regular, to keep em from gettin` worms.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 28, 2011)

rider1009 said:


> Cracker, I have two girls 23 and 17 and both will help process the hog but they will not be around when it comes to gutting one.


Sounds like they've been raised _right!_


Nicodemus said:


> I had Prince Albert and Carter Hall put on many a bug sting. A lot of the old folks who worked the baccer fields with us made their chilluns swaller a dip of snuff purty regular, to keep em from gettin` worms.



I've always heard that,about the worms. Only time I ever swallered any,I'm purty sure I _puked_ any worms out that were in there!


----------



## Redbow (Apr 7, 2011)

Yep, folks here in NC where I was raised put tobacco spittal on Wasp stings, it seemed to help. 
I guess the worms that are in us all (parasites) die from Cancer if we chew tobacco or dip snuff.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (May 16, 2011)

Try making a paste with a couple drops of water in your palm with table salt. Rub it in vigorously into an insect sting or chigger and in ten minutes the pain & itch will be gone, but you can't scratch it for ten minutes.

gt40


----------

